# Anyone else? Bluetooth Mouse not working on 9.04



## vbx (May 5, 2009)

Even though it says "successfully added" the mouse isn't working and the light is still blinking.  Usually when the mouse is successfully connected the lights stop blinking.


----------



## r1rhyder (Jun 27, 2009)

Here you go cherylin

http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=ps3&thread.id=898874


----------



## xfire (Jun 27, 2009)

Maybe the make of the mouse would help

http://zulughana.wordpress.com/2008/03/21/ubuntu-installing-your-bluetooth-mouse/
http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html


----------

